
Better Tax Laws for Startups' Employee Options is being Legislated - jaekwon
https://www.gop.gov/better-way-startups/
======
apercu
I think that's a great title and a welcome legislation if it happens.

In the US it's pretty much impossible to give your employees shares or
options, unless you have tons of cash to help them pay taxes.

I paid something like $29,000 in taxes on some shares in the 90's. Never had
enough capital gains to use all of the basis. When I emigrated to Canada I
couldn't bring the entire loss over (I was forced to sell the shares at a very
low value due to my partnership agreement), just what the values of those
shares would be at that date (much less than the shares were at when I paid
tax on them). I think I got something like an $8k capital loss in Canada.

So, I probably used a couple thousand of the basis on capital gains in the US,
and used much of the other 8k in Canada. So the IRS got basically $19,000 of
my money for free.

I'd say it needs improvement.

------
jaekwon
Lmk if there is a better title possible.

~~~
mifreewil
"GOP Better Way Agenda Plan includes startup stock options tax reform"

EDIT: This isn't legislation yet, just an idea or "agenda" or "plan", so this
would be a more accurate title.

